# Strange Marks- Unable to Remove



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

All, looking for some guidance. Noticed some strange marks on all 4 doors of my car and I am unable to remove them. I have prepped it correctly and have used the Rupes LHR12E on it trying the compound, fine compound and polish and they still appear under the sun gun. Paint work looks great under natural light. Any ideas what may have caused them but more importantly how I can remove them?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like DA haze to me. It might be a couple of things:
- too much product
- moving too fast
- not working it long enough, not letting the polish breakdown all the way
- speed not correct.

Use a final polish with a soft pad and polish it again on a small test section and see if that helps.
What polish & pads did you use?


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

A&J said:


> Looks like DA haze to me. It might be a couple of things:
> - too much product
> - moving too fast
> - not working it long enough, not letting the polish breakdown all the way
> ...


Ive used the rupes system - the blue compound + blue pad, yellow and white. These marks were here prior to me attempting to remove them before they don't seem to have improved.

Ill have a go with the fine polish and pad again.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Now thats strange...is the haze over the entire car?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's strange that it is on all four doors only?
It could be two things
1- someone has used a very aggressive pad and compound and removed to much clear, leaving very bad compounding marks.
2- it has been resprayed at some point and they didn't flatten the paint, because on your picture it clearly shows a straight edge line then a gap then two rounded marks, showing high and low marks, then they have gone over it with a compound. Now I might be completely wrong, but that what I think has happened.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im also thinking its a bad spray job...something under clearcoat?


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

It only appears to be on the doors both sides of the car. bonnet, wings, rear bumper etc all look good. Its a 13 plate car and with it being on both sides of the car you surely wouldn't expect all of them to be re-sprayed...
Perhaps its come straight from the body shop like this??

What would you recommend for me to do then guys?


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

here's a couple more images.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Now you might think I can't do this, but you will find that is easy if you take your time and have the right product, wet sanding! Pick a spot on the passengers side, and tape off a small area around the marks. Get some wet & dry sand paper and grades from 1500, 2500, 3000, get a sanding block and cut your paper to size so it fits and overlaps the block, put the paper in a bucket of water and leave it to soak for 20 mins. Take your 1500 and a spray bottle of water and soak the area, with light pressure start sanding one direction \\\ for ten secs then the other direction/// wipe away the area and blow it dry, do the same for the rest of the grades. Take your blue cutting pad and compound and remove the haze, then refine,
If it has gone then it's on the clear, but if it hasn't then it's underneath.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Difficult to say without seeing it in person...

However if you had added the photo's without any text I'd think pic 1 & 3 looked quite like clay marring - but this would be easily removed by machine.

What are the paint depths over these areas in relation to the rest of the panel?

Chris


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Difficult to say without seeing it in person...
> 
> However if you had added the photo's without any text I'd think pic 1 & 3 looked quite like clay marring - but this would be easily removed by machine.
> 
> ...


My first thought that it was marring caused by clay but like you say I was expecting it to be removed comfortably with the machine.

Paint depths are varying between 140-160 across the doors.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Like I said before, try wet sanding a small area to find out. You have plenty of clear to wet sand.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you do a wipedown and what condition are your cloths? It looks like the very last remnants of cloth marring and or fine residue


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

chongo said:


> Like I said before, try wet sanding a small area to find out. You have plenty of clear to wet sand.


I will give this a go and let you know how I get on. Thanks.


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Did you do a wipedown and what condition are your cloths? It looks like the very last remnants of cloth marring and or fine residue


Brand new cloths were used, I wiped the residual polish off then wiped down with IPA.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rayvon said:


> Brand new cloths were used, I wiped the residual polish off then wiped down with IPA.


it truly look like its been put in afterwards. Just try refining again and DONT use any solvent or alcohol prior to inspection. Then wipe done HALF of it and see what you get


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

He said that the marks were there prior to polishing though...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well did you try sanding?


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

To me it looks like towelmarring....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stephan said:


> To me it looks like towelmarring....


Towel marring, it was there before he compounded it, then still there afterwards, so that is not towel marring.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Whatever defect it is it must be deep under the clearcoat.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Towel marring, it was there before he compounded it, then still there afterwards, so that is not towel marring.


But it "could" be right? If he was putting it back in again? This was my original point. He may be continuously chasing something he is instilling. Ive had soft paints do similar with the introduction of solvents during the wipe down. It would be there before, he thinks he has removed it, uses an ipa or panel wipe and boom, "still there". But they may have been caused again. Its worth checking I've seen more than one person fall fowl of such frustration, its easily done

In such a case, compound and polish as normal, let it settle, do a wipedown, THEN refine with something like car pro essence which is very effective on awkward paints. Use the resins to your benefit

If not, I'm with you chongo, try a test wetsand. A much more even cut may pay dividends


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt your right in what you said about soft paint and IPA, I wonder if he has very soft paint, and he has put in these marks after using an aggressive compound, or they have been resprayed and after the first coat of clear, they notice nibs and inperfections in the clear so they tired to fix them before adding another coat of clear?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The pics aren't showing any more guys. However, it 'sounds' like an issue I had following a repair on my wife's car. There were wipe marks that appeared in certain lights. It was driving me mad 

I ended up wet sanding, but it made no difference, and eventually went to a different body shop to get their opinion. They reckoned that in all likelihood the panel was wiped with a cloth before the lacquer was applied to the area beyond the repair - does that make sense? 

I brought it back to the original body shop and they resprayed it for me. Funnily enough, the marks disappeared. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at my earlier thread about marks under the lacquer of my wife's car. Anything like this?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336398

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

